
Ask HN: What do you use to track website changes? - toomuchtodo
What SaaS service or self hosted tools do you use or recommend for monitoring and being notified when website content changes?
======
bigsound
I haven't found anything that would satisfy this need. I really would like to
see a service around this need.

Currently I use acrchive.org which is far from what you and I are looking for
:(

~~~
toomuchtodo
I’ve been using
[https://www.followthatpage.com](https://www.followthatpage.com) for about a
decade. It works, but it seems that development has long ago halted and I’m
curious if I’ve missed any of the alternatives out there.

Ideally, I could submit URLs for monitoring with an authenticated API call,
could receive both email alerts and webhooks on modify, and there would be an
option to have the Internet Archive archive a copy when a modification is
detected (and possibly attach a WARC file of the http request/response when a
modification was detected).

------
ChrisGranger
I use [https://distill.io/](https://distill.io/) for this, specifically their
Firefox add-on. For a fee, they offer more powerful cloud-based plans as well.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thank you!

